# [SOLVED] Błąd przy instalacji Libreoffice

## zugo

Wtam, 

wszystko ładnie, aż tu nagle 

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: openoffice@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 branding cups dbus elibc_glibc graphite gstreamer gtk java kernel_linux multilib mysql nsplugin opengl pdfimport svg test userland_GNU vba webdav xmlsec

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

 [32;01m*[0m Using: icedtea-bin-6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libreoffice-branding-gentoo-0.3.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work

>>> Unpacking libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[151C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[151C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3 ...

 * econf: updating libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3/dmake/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3/dmake/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/ --with-system-headers --with-system-libs --with-system-jars --with-system-dicts --enable-cairo-canvas --enable-largefile --enable-python=system --enable-randr --enable-randr-link --enable-release-build --enable-unix-qstart-libpng --disable-ccache --disable-crashdump --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-epm --disable-fetch-external --disable-gnome-vfs --disable-ext-report-builder --disable-kdeab --disable-kde --disable-ldap --disable-mozilla --disable-online-update --disable-pch --disable-rpath --disable-static-gtk --disable-strip-solver --disable-ugly --disable-zenity --with-alloc=system --with-build-version=Gentoo official package --enable-extension-integration --with-external-dict-dir=/usr/share/myspell --with-external-hyph-dir=/usr/share/myspell --with-external-thes-dir=/usr/share/myspell --with-external-tar=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/distdir --with-lang= --with-max-jobs=3 --with-num-cpus=2 --with-theme=default --with-unix-wrapper=libreoffice --with-vendor=Gentoo Foundation --with-x --without-afms --without-fonts --without-myspell-dicts --without-ppds --without-stlport --without-system-mozilla --without-help --with-helppack-integration --without-sun-templates --disable-binfilter --enable-dbus --disable-crashdump --disable-evolution2 --disable-gconf --disable-gio --disable-lockdown --enable-graphite --enable-gstreamer --enable-gtk --disable-gtk3 --enable-systray --enable-ext-scripting-beanshell --disable-kde4 --enable-ext-mysql-connector --enable-nsplugin --disable-odk --enable-opengl --enable-ext-pdfimport --disable-postgresql-sdbc --enable-librsvg=system --enable-linkoo --enable-vba --enable-activex-component --enable-neon --enable-xmlsec --with-java --with-system-mysql-cppconn --without-system-sane --without-system-vigra --with-about-bitmap=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/branding-about.png --with-intro-bitmap=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/branding-intro.png --without-system-hsqldb --without-system-saxon --with-ant-home=/usr/share/ant --with-jdk-home=/opt/icedtea-bin-6.1.10.4 --with-java-target-version=1.6 --with-jvm-path=/usr/lib64/ --with-beanshell-jar=/usr/share/bsh/lib/bsh.jar --with-lucene-core-jar=/usr/share/lucene-2.9/lib/lucene-core.jar --with-lucene-analyzers-jar=/usr/share/lucene-analyzers-2.3/lib/lucene-analyzers.jar --with-junit=/usr/share/junit-4/lib/junit.jar

********************************************************************

*

*   Running LibreOffice build configuration.

*

********************************************************************

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for sed... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for gawk... /usr/bin/gawk

checking for bash... /bin/sh

checking for GNU or BSD tar... tar

checking gcc home... /usr

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking the GNU C compiler version... checked (gcc 4.5.3)

checking for -Bsymbolic-functions linker support ... found 

checking whether to enable crashdump feature... no

checking whether to turn warnings to errors... no

checking whether to do a debug build... no

checking whether to build with additional debug utilities... no, full product build

checking whether to use linkoo for the smoketest installation... yes

checking whether to use link-time optimization... no

checking whether to include symbols... no

checking whether to strip the solver or not.... no

checking whether cups support is present... checking for cupsPrintFiles in -lcups... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking cups/cups.h usability... yes

checking cups/cups.h presence... yes

checking for cups/cups.h... yes

checking whether we need fontconfig... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for FONTCONFIG... yes

checking whether we want to fetch tarballs... no

checking whether to enable filters for legacy binary file formats (StarOffice 5.2)... no

checking whether to build help... no

checking whether to use RPATH in shared libraries... no

checking whether to include MySpell dictionaries... no

checking whether to use dicts from external paths... yes

checking for spelling dictionary directory... file:///usr/share/myspell

checking for hyphenation patterns directory... file:///usr/share/myspell

checking for thesaurus directory... file:///usr/share/myspell

checking whether to enable pch feature... no, obsolete

checking for GNU make... make

checking the GNU make version... make 3.82

checking for --hash-style gcc linker support ... gnu 

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking the Perl version... checked (perl 5)

checking for required Perl modules... all modules found

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking the GNU C++ compiler version... checked (g++ 4.5.3)

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking size of long... 8

checking size of short... 2

checking size of int... 4

checking size of long long... 8

checking size of double... 8

checking size of void*... 8

checking alignment of short... 2

checking alignment of int... 4

checking alignment of long... 8

checking alignment of double... 8

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking valgrind.h usability... no

checking valgrind.h presence... no

checking for valgrind.h... no

checking valgrind.h usability... no

checking valgrind.h presence... no

checking for valgrind.h... no

checking for g++ include path... /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include/g++-v4

checking Whether building STLPort library makes sense... no

checking Whether STLPort library will be actually built... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports thread safe statics... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fvisibility=hidden... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-long-double... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -mno-avx... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -std=c++0x without Language Defect 757... yes

checking if STL headers are visibility safe... yes

checking if gcc is -fvisibility-inlines-hidden safe with STL headers... yes

checking if gcc has a visibility bug with class-level attributes (GCC bug 26905)... no

checking which memory allocator to use... system

checking for malloc... yes

checking for realloc... yes

checking for calloc... yes

checking for free... yes

checking for posix_fallocate... yes

checking whether to add custom build version... yes, Gentoo official package

checking whether to build with Java support... yes

checking the installed JDK... checked (JDK 1.6.0_22)

checking for target Java bytecode version... 1.6

checking for jawt lib name... -ljawt

checking for dmake... no

dmake will be built on ./bootstrap

checking whether to enable EPM for packing... no

checking for gperf... /usr/bin/gperf

checking gperf version... OK

checking whether to build the ODK... no

checking whether to provide libstdc++/libgcc_s in the installset... no

checking which zlib to use... external

checking zlib.h usability... yes

checking zlib.h presence... yes

checking for zlib.h... yes

checking for deflate in -lz... yes

checking which jpeg to use... external

checking jpeglib.h usability... yes

checking jpeglib.h presence... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking for jpeg_resync_to_restart in -ljpeg... yes

checking which expat to use... external

checking expat.h usability... yes

checking expat.h presence... yes

checking for expat.h... yes

checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lexpat... yes

checking which libvisio to use... external

checking for VISIO... yes

checking which libcmis to use... external

checking for LIBCMIS... yes

checking which libwpd to use... external

checking for WPD... yes

checking which cppunit to use... external

checking for CPPUNIT... yes

checking whether freetype is available... checking for FREETYPE... yes

checking which libwps to use... external

checking for WPS... yes

checking which libwpg to use... external

checking for WPG... yes

checking for FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden in -lfreetype... yes

checking which libxslt to use... external

checking for LIBXSLT... yes

checking for xsltproc... /usr/bin/xsltproc

checking which libxml to use... external

checking for LIBXML... yes

checking which Python to use... system

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.6... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.7

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking Python.h usability... yes

checking Python.h presence... yes

checking for Python.h... yes

checking which db to use... external

checking db-5.1/db.h usability... no

checking db-5.1/db.h presence... no

checking for db-5.1/db.h... no

checking db5.1/db.h usability... no

checking db5.1/db.h presence... no

checking for db5.1/db.h... no

checking db-5.0/db.h usability... no

checking db-5.0/db.h presence... no

checking for db-5.0/db.h... no

checking db5.0/db.h usability... no

checking db5.0/db.h presence... no

checking for db5.0/db.h... no

checking db-5/db.h usability... no

checking db-5/db.h presence... no

checking for db-5/db.h... no

checking db5/db.h usability... no

checking db5/db.h presence... no

checking for db5/db.h... no

checking db-4.8/db.h usability... no

checking db-4.8/db.h presence... no

checking for db-4.8/db.h... no

checking db4.8/db.h usability... yes

checking db4.8/db.h presence... yes

checking for db4.8/db.h... yes

checking whether db is at least 4.1... yes

checking for dbopen in -ldb-4.8... no

checking for __db185_open in -ldb-4.8... yes

checking which lucene to use... external

checking for /usr/share/lucene-2.9/lib/lucene-core.jar... yes

checking for /usr/share/lucene-2.9/lib/lucene-core.jar... (cached) yes

checking whether lucene is version 2.x... yes

checking whether to build the MySQL Connector extension... yes

checking for MySQL prerequisites... external MySQL

checking for mysql_config... /usr/bin/mysql_config

checking MySQL version... OK

checking for MySQL Client library... includes -I/usr/include/mysql, libraries -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -rdynamic -L/usr/lib64/mysql -lmysqlclient -L/usr//lib64 -lz -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -L/usr/lib64/ -lssl -lcrypto

checking MySQL Connector/C++... external

checking mysql_driver.h usability... yes

checking mysql_driver.h presence... yes

checking for mysql_driver.h... yes

checking for main in -lmysqlcppconn... yes

checking version... OK

checking which hsqldb to use... internal

checking which beanshell to use... external

checking for /usr/share/bsh/lib/bsh.jar... yes

checking which saxon to use... internal

checking whether building the stax is required... yes (no system saxon and no prebuilt copy)

checking which libcurl to use... external

checking for curl-config... /usr/bin/curl-config

checking whether libcurl is >= 7.13.1... yes, you have 7.23.1

checking which boost to use... external

checking boost/shared_ptr.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/shared_ptr.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/shared_ptr.hpp... yes

checking boost/spirit/include/classic_core.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/spirit/include/classic_core.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/spirit/include/classic_core.hpp... yes

checking boost/function.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/function.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/function.hpp... yes

checking boost/unordered_map.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/unordered_map.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/unordered_map.hpp... yes

checking whether boost/function.hpp compiles with -fno-exceptions... yes

checking which mdds to use... external

checking which hash container mdds shall use... std::unordered_map

checking mdds/flat_segment_tree.hpp usability... yes

checking mdds/flat_segment_tree.hpp presence... yes

checking for mdds/flat_segment_tree.hpp... yes

checking mdds/mixed_type_matrix.hpp usability... yes

checking mdds/mixed_type_matrix.hpp presence... yes

checking for mdds/mixed_type_matrix.hpp... yes

checking for correct signature of ::mdds::flat_segment_tree... yes

checking which vigra to use... internal

checking which odbc headers to use... external

checking sqlext.h usability... yes

checking sqlext.h presence... yes

checking for sqlext.h... yes

checking whether to enable build of Mozilla... no

checking whether to build Mozilla addressbook connectivity... no

checking whether to build XML Security support... yes

checking whether to build LDAP configuration backend... no

checking which Mozilla to use... none

checking which NSS to use... external

checking for NSS... yes

checking which mozilla headers to use... external

checking for MOZILLA_HEADERS... yes

checking which sane header to use... internal

checking which icu to use... external

checking for unicode/rbbi.h... checked.

checking for icu-config... /usr/bin/icu-config

checking ICU version... OK, 4.8.1.1

checking for genbrk... /usr/bin/genbrk

checking for genccode... /usr/sbin/genccode

checking for gencmn... /usr/sbin/gencmn

checking whether to enable graphite support... yes

checking which graphite to use... external

checking for GRAPHITE... yes

checking whether to use system SampleICC... yes

checking for SAMPLEICC... yes

checking wether to build nsplugin extension... yes

checking for X... libraries , headers 

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... yes

checking for XauDisposeAuth in -lXau... yes

checking for X11/Composite.h... yes

checking whether to use internal X11 extensions headers... no

checking whether to use Xrender... yes

checking for XRenderQueryVersion in -lXrender... yes

checking which Xrender headers to use... external

checking X11/extensions/Xrender.h usability... yes

checking X11/extensions/Xrender.h presence... yes

checking for X11/extensions/Xrender.h... yes

checking whether to enable RandR support... yes

checking for XRANDR... yes

checking whether to use neon... yes

checking which neon to use... external

checking for NEON... yes

checking which libssl to use... external

checking for OPENSSL... yes

checking which redland library to use... external

checking for REDLAND... yes

checking which libhunspell to use... external

checking for HUNSPELL... yes

checking which altlinuxhyph to use... external

checking hyphen.h usability... yes

checking hyphen.h presence... yes

checking for hyphen.h... yes

checking for struct _HyphenDict.cset... yes

checking for hnj_hyphen_hyphenate2 in -lhyphen... yes

checking which mythes to use... external

checking for MYTHES... yes

checking which lpsolve to use... external

checking lpsolve/lp_lib.h usability... yes

checking lpsolve/lp_lib.h presence... yes

checking for lpsolve/lp_lib.h... yes

checking for floor in -lm... yes

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for make_lp in -llpsolve55... yes

checking which libexttextcat to use... external

checking for LIBEXTTEXTCAT... yes

checking whether libc is >= 2.1.1... yes

checking for getopt... yes

checking for readdir_r... yes

checking for bison... /usr/bin/bison

checking the bison version... checked (/usr/bin/bison 2.5)

checking for flex... /usr/bin/flex

checking for patch... /usr/bin/patch

checking for gnucp... no

checking for cp... /bin/cp

checking whether /bin/cp is GNU cp from coreutils with preserve= support... yes

checking for zip... /usr/bin/zip

checking for unzip... /usr/bin/unzip

checking which VCLplugs shall be built... gtk 

checking whether to enable GConf support... no

checking whether to enable GNOME VFS support... no

checking for GTK... yes

checking for GTHREAD... yes

checking for GTK210... yes

checking whether to enable Gtk print dialog support... checking for GTK_PRINT... yes

checking whether to enable DBUS support... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

checking whether to enable GIO support... no

checking for LIBPNG... yes

checking whether to enable libpng linking in quickstarter... yes

checking whether to enable the GStreamer avmedia backend... yes

checking for GSTREAMER... yes

checking whether to build the OpenGL Transitions component... yes

checking for main in -lGL... yes

checking for main in -lGLU... yes

checking which Mesa headers to use... external

checking for GL/glxext.h... yes

checking whether GL/glxext.h defines PFNGLXBINDTEXIMAGEEXTPROC... yes

checking whether to build the Presentation Minimizer extension... yes

checking whether to build the Presenter Console extension... yes

checking whether to build the PDF Import extension... yes

checking which pdf backend to use... external

checking for POPPLER... yes

checking cpp/poppler-version.h usability... yes

checking cpp/poppler-version.h presence... yes

checking for cpp/poppler-version.h... yes

checking for sdext module... checking whether to build the Wiki Publisher extension... no

checking whether to build the Report Builder extension... no

checking whether to build extension for support of scripts in BeanShell... yes

checking whether to build extension for support of scripts in JavaScript... no

checking whether to enable the lockdown pieces... no

checking whether to enable evolution 2 support... no

checking whether to enable KDE address book support... no

checking whether to include MathMLDTD... no

checking which themes to include...  default

checking for helppack integration... integration

checking for extensions integration... yes, use integration

checking for Watch Window extension integration... no

checking for SmART Gallery (Diagram) extension integration... no

checking for Validator extension integration... no

checking for Barcode extension integration... no

checking for ConvertTextToNumber extension integration... no

checking for Numbertext extension integration... no

checking for Hungarian Cross-reference Toolbar extension integration... no

checking for Typography Toolbar extension integration... no

checking for Google Docs extension integration... no

checking for NLPSolver extension integration... no

checking for LanguageTool extension integration... no

checking for oooblogger extension integration... no

checking for Sun Professional Template Pack integration (only supported languages displayed)... no integration

checking whether to include third-party fonts... no

checking whether to include Agfa Monotype fonts... no

checking whether to include PPDs... no

checking whether to include AFMs... no

checking whether to include extra galleries... no

checking whether to include extra templates... no

checking whether to include extra samples... no

checking whether to include extra fonts... no

checking whether to download OxygenOffice branding and set custom settings... no

checking whether to build global menu support... no

checking whether to enable online update... no

checking whether build target is Release Build... yes

checking whether to create MSI with LIMITUI=1 (silent install)... no

checking whether and how to use Xinerama... yes, with dynamic linking

checking X11/extensions/Xinerama.h usability... yes

checking X11/extensions/Xinerama.h presence... yes

checking for X11/extensions/Xinerama.h... yes

checking for XineramaIsActive in -lXinerama... yes

checking what librsvg to use... system

checking for LIBRSVG... yes

checking whether to use the system cairo... yes

checking for CAIRO... yes

checking whether Xrender.h defines PictStandardA8... yes

checking whether to use the system gdk-pixbuf... yes

checking whether to use the system GLib... yes

checking whether to use the system gettext runtime... yes

checking whether to use the system libcroco... yes

checking whether to use the system pango... yes

checking whether to use the system libgsf... yes

checking whether to use the system libpng... yes

checking whether to use the system libjpeg... yes

checking whether to use specific JVM search path at runtime... yes

checking for jakarta-ant... no

checking for ant... /usr/bin/ant

checking if /usr/bin/ant works... Ant works

checking Ant lib directory... Ant lib directory found.

checking whether Ant is >= 1.6.0... yes, 1.8.2

checking for JUnit 4... configure: error: your junit jar neither sets a classpath nor includes hamcrest; please

provide a full junit jar or use --without-junit

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3 failed (configure phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m        environment, line 8596:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/' '--with-system-headers' '--with-system-libs' '--with-system-jars' '--with-system-dicts' '--enable-cairo-canvas' '--enable-largefile' '--enable-python=system' '--enable-randr' '--enable-randr-link' '--enable-release-build' '--enable-unix-qstart-libpng' '--disable-ccache' '--disable-crashdump' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-epm' '--disable-fetch-external' '--disable-gnome-vfs' '--disable-ext-report-builder' '--disable-kdeab' '--disable-kde' '--disable-ldap' '--disable-mozilla' '--disable-online-update' '--disable-pch' '--disable-rpath' '--disable-static-gtk' '--disable-strip-solver' '--disable-ugly' '--disable-zenity' '--with-alloc=system' '--with-build-version=Gentoo official package' '--enable-extension-integration' '--with-external-dict-dir=/usr/share/myspell' '--with-external-hyph-dir=/usr/share/myspell' '--with-external-thes-dir=/usr/share/myspell' '--with-external-tar=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/distdir' '--with-lang=' '--with-max-jobs=3' '--with-num-cpus=2' '--with-theme=default' '--with-unix-wrapper=libreoffice' '--with-vendor=Gentoo Foundation' '--with-x' '--without-afms' '--without-fonts' '--without-myspell-dicts' '--without-ppds' '--without-stlport' '--without-system-mozilla' '--without-help' '--with-helppack-integration' '--without-sun-templates' '--disable-binfilter' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-crashdump' '--disable-evolution2' '--disable-gconf' '--disable-gio' '--disable-lockdown' '--enable-graphite' '--enable-gstreamer' '--enable-gtk' '--disable-gtk3' '--enable-systray' '--enable-ext-scripting-beanshell' '--disable-kde4' '--enable-ext-mysql-connector' '--enable-nsplugin' '--disable-odk' '--enable-opengl' '--enable-ext-pdfimport' '--disable-postgresql-sdbc' '--enable-librsvg=system' '--enable-linkoo' '--enable-vba' '--enable-activex-component' '--enable-neon' '--enable-xmlsec' '--with-java' '--with-system-mysql-cppconn' '--without-system-sane' '--without-system-vigra' '--with-about-bitmap=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/branding-about.png' '--with-intro-bitmap=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/branding-intro.png' '--without-system-hsqldb' '--without-system-saxon' '--with-ant-home=/usr/share/ant' '--with-jdk-home=/opt/icedtea-bin-6.1.10.4' '--with-java-target-version=1.6' '--with-jvm-path=/usr/lib64/' '--with-beanshell-jar=/usr/share/bsh/lib/bsh.jar' '--with-lucene-core-jar=/usr/share/lucene-2.9/lib/lucene-core.jar' '--with-lucene-analyzers-jar=/usr/share/lucene-analyzers-2.3/lib/lucene-analyzers.jar' '--with-junit=/usr/share/junit-4/lib/junit.jar'

 [31;01m*[0m   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea-bin-6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/icedtea-bin-6.1.10.4"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.6 -target 1.6" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.0.3'

```

no więc, po przeszukaniu googla /* niewykluczone, że nieudolnym */ wrzucam tutaj powyższe i co następuje, z prośbą o pomoc.

emerge --info =app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3:

```

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6500_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Mar 2012 00:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.2-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif external-fuse fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmap mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pl pmu png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sasl sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs suid svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim vorbis x264 xattr xcb xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keybord mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pqv =app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3:

```

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.3  USE="branding cups dbus graphite gstreamer gtk java mysql nsplugin opengl pdfimport svg test vba webdav xmlsec (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gtk3 -jemalloc -kde -odk -postgres" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ooo-0 

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.5.0-r4  USE="offlinehelp -templates" LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca_XV -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ks -ku -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

```

pozdrawiamLast edited by zugo on Wed Mar 07, 2012 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## znal

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking for JUnit 4... configure: error: your junit jar neither sets a classpath nor includes hamcrest; please
> 
> ...

 Widać, że coś jest nie tak z Junitem. Spróbuj przeinstalować dev-java/junit:4 albo wyłącz flagę test dla libreoffice.

----------

## zugo

Junita przeinstalowałem, na flagę test nie wpadłem... spróbuję.

[EDIT]

Odznaczenie flagi test pomogło.

Wielkie dzięki.  :Smile: 

----------

